
This Is Business, Not Personal. - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/19/this-is-business-not-personal/
======
jsarch
Since the Twitter service is free, the "only" money to be made is in the
displaying of the content. I believe this is recognized by UberMedia and also
by Twitter and the cause for the "kill-switch."

IMO, Twitter should charge $0.001 per tweet and make $2M+ per month
([http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/06/08/twitter-now-2-billion-
tw...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/06/08/twitter-now-2-billion-tweets-per-
month/)). They could also charge API users at $0.01 per sent tweet and $0.001
per received tweet and let the ad- or fee-based 3rd party twitter clients
compete with a free Twitter(tm) client.

~~~
dasil003
Twitter would die immediately if they started charging anything per tweet.
Overnight all the thoughtful individuals would ditch it, and you'd be left
with a marketing ghetto that would wither on the vine.

------
fossuser
I didn't find this article that interesting (MG articles typically aren't).
Twitter kicked companies who continually violated their terms of service and
refused to stop when contacted multiple times. Why is there at story here? Am
I missing something?

------
Kylekramer
Was this ever a question? Of course it is business.

